# Beach Camping Advice?



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

Good afternoon 2coolers! It appears that I waited to long to book a room in matagorda for the upcoming holiday weekend and I am determined to go surf fishing. Today I am going to buy a tent from academy and I am hoping you guys can give me your best advice for what I will need to camp out. I am hoping to avoid getting there and saying to myself "ya know I sure wish I had one of those". I have done lots of surf fishing there but I have never camped out.

Any pointers, tips, or advice would be very much appreciated. I haven't camped out since I was a cub scout!


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

shade , chairs, lots of fresh water, 5 gal. Buckets they can be used for anything. Shovel lots of ice,lights skeeter spray,sunblock, extra clothes,towels,food, and baby powder,sleeping bags,and don't forget the T.P if I for got something I'm sure someone else will fill in the blanks


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is my beach checklist that I put together last season. I add something almost every time I open that list. Its good to glance over when packing for a long trip where there won't be a store near by. A lot of the fishing supplies deal with shark fishing too.

*Camping Supplies*
Bug Spray
Sunscreen
Lanterns
Lantern Fuel
Coolers
Ice
Water
Beer
Soda
Head Lamps
Flashlight
Hand Soap
Shovel
Water Drum Filled
Pump and Shower
Sleeping Bags
Pillows
Air Mattress
Tent
Change of Clothes
Beach Towels
Shampoo
Body Soap
Baby Powder
Car Phone Charger
Fire Wood
Lighter Fluid
Charcoal
Grill
Paper Plates
Plastic Utensils
Canopy
Chairs
Digital Camera
GoPro Video Camera
Large Trash Bags
Large Zip Locks
Toilet Paper
$4 in Cash per vehicle for toll for SLP 
Lighter
Air Mattress Pump

*Fishing Supplies*
Tackle Box
Leaders
Leader Supplies
Bolt Cutters
Rope
Crimpers
Needle Nose Pliers
Knives
Clothes Pins
Glow Sticks
PVC Rod Holders
Weights
Zip Ties
Kayak
Life Jacket
Paddle
Live Bait Bucket with Aerator
Extra batteries for Aerator
Popping Corks
Sabiki Rigs
Electrical Tape
Hand Towels
Measuring Tape
Extra Fishing Line
Bait
Truck Spot Light
Fighting Belt
Fighting Harness
Channel Locks
Cast Net


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

What you driving Peterbilt? LOL - my wife thinks I haul lots of stuff


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Beer, Bait and ammo.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Add to the camping list*

All that is a good list, you just need to add duct tape, WD40, and a hammer. If it moves, duct tape it... If it won't move, put WD40 on it... If neither work, beat it with the hammer and throw it away. Seriously be safe and I hope to hear a good report from your stay!! Fish ON!!!:bluefish:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WHAT said:


> Beer, Bait and ammo.


And a tent-cot!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Small first aid kit as well and aloe vera.


For me its not a surf fishing trip if I dont forget to put on suncreen or at least hook myself once =D


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I was out on the beach this morning and you aren't fishing the surf if the wind is blowing the weekend like it's blowing now down here. The surf is nasty with huge waves and there is seaweed 2' deep on the beach. The Colorado was nasty yesterday evening but has cleared up a little today.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think every person packs different. Some go with just the bare essintials while others bring stuff to rival that of a one bedroom apartment. Depeding on the season I pack accordingly. Since its closer to summer I will list some things that I think is a must durring the summer. Some of this has already been mentioned. This does not include fishing gear. 

-Ice lots of ice! (Blocks of ice work better) Ex: Frozen Milk jugs
-1 case of water bottles per person for every 2 days or a gallon of drinking water per person per day. 
-More Ice
-Water to wash face and hands. (I have a 7 gal jug i got from academy that works well.)
-Shade is a must!!! ( I have one of those canopie things from academy)
-Baby Powder ( I bathe in it before i go to bed.)
-Spare tire and tools to change it
-Extra Clothes 
-Sun block
-First aid kit
-Long Sleeve shirts and a hat
-Sun glasses
-Headlight
-Flashlight
-Chairs
-Glowsticks
-Lots of lighters
-Towels
-Bug spray
-Trash bags
-Tow Straps
-Shovel
-Jumper Cables
-Tools


And of course all the other stuff, like tent or tent cot and whatever you are going to grill or BBQ. When you set up your tent make sure you are well past the high tide line and most of all off the road! Although there is no real road on the beach make sure your camp is not blocking the way through.

I would park your truck or vehicle by the tent to block you from on comming traffic just in case. Use the glow sticks to help traffic navigate so they wont run through your camp. I set up mine about 20 yards on both sides of my camp.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

If you are taking a dog, get some glo sticks.


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

I just wanted to thank you guys for all the great info! The weather looks like the wind is finally gonna lay down by Friday so I am hoping the water will be in good shape as the weekend progresses. Thanks again!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

not sure if anyone covered this ,, but try to stay away from large tents,, the wind can really do a number on a high tent,, the tent i use in matty is about 3 and half feet tall and that sometimes will take a beating,,


Have a great time and be safe..


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Purchase a couple of food grade 55gal barrels! Fill one with fresh water....nothings better than a bucket of fresh water dumped over you after a day in the surf!

Use the other one for storage of gear tents, sleeping bags, wading gear, etc etc. it'll make loading, transporting and camp breakdown much easier....their one of the smartest purchases I've ever made for camping and gear organization! You'll be amazed how much stuff you can easily fit inside one of those poly-barrels.

speckcaster


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Camp in the high banks where all the shell is. You will not track near as much sand around.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> Purchase a couple of food grade 55gal barrels! Fill one with fresh water....nothings better than a bucket of fresh water dumped over you after a day in the surf!
> 
> Use the other one for storage of gear tents, sleeping bags, wading gear, etc etc. it'll make loading, transporting and camp breakdown much easier....their one of the smartest purchases I've ever made for camping and gear organization! You'll be amazed how much stuff you can easily fit inside one of those poly-barrels.
> 
> speckcaster


Give Burbank Barrel a call here in Houston. Also look at "over pack" drums. They have a screw on poly lid.
Shawn


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Dont forget the bug spray and either baby powder or corn starch. The bugs can ruin your trip without spray, and if you get a bad case of beach balls and forget your powder or corn starch you will be in misery. Beach Balls is the curse of the surf fisherman on a long camping trip.:bounce::bounce:


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

5 gal bucket lined with garbage bag with a soft toilet seat=portable toilet. Also, wife and I keep a tub of water outside the tent opening. Just step in it to wash off most of the sand.


----------



## gbcfishing (May 19, 2011)

Huntinfortail seems to have the most complete list. I have almost the exact same list. One other thing I like to use are Extra Long Tent Stakes to go deep in to the sand, otherwise the wind will pull the regular ones out in no time!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope that you have a 4 wheel drive vehicle. I'm not much of camper and usually stay only one night on the beach so I don't pack near as much stuff as you guys do for 2-5 days on the beach. But I always have plenty of fresh water, ice and food. and equipment to get unstuck.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, I allway's pick up some fresh bait to start with until I can catch some bait.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

a pump up sprayer with fresh water does wonders


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like fun, It's showing 10 miles an hour winds for the weekend. Hope you catch many fish, and don't forget to take pics.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Didn't read everybodies list but I always seem to forget trash bags.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't forget your pistola!!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dan_wrider said:


> Didn't read everybodies list but I always seem to forget trash bags.


good one right there buddy:flag:


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> Don't forget your pistola!!!!!


X2


----------

